# Peppers. . somthing i never knew



## spaZDaisE04 (Oct 27, 2004)

I went to a pampered chef party, its cooking stuff if noone knows what it is, and the lady made an enchillada ring which was amazeing! She was using a green pepper and a red pepper as a bowl  for the salsa and cream cheese.  anyway she said gett the green pepper with 4 humps because its a girl and the 3 humps is a boy. lol im not sure how they figured this out. lol just something i thought i would pass on


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2004)

wow, this gives a whole new meaning to pinching fruits and veggies to see if they're fresh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

look at the bumps on that pepper,  whooot whooo!

real peppers have curves...


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi!

Not sure about that info on male/female peppers.  Have been gardening for quite a few years and never heard of it. 

"Pepper plants are what we call 'self fruitful'. That means that the male and female parts of the flower occurs on the same bloom.  There are no separate male and female flowers like you have when you grow melons and such."

Anyhow if someone else knows about it too, I would be interested.
As far as choosing between a pepper with 4 bumps and a pepper with 3 bumps, choose the biggest one - more "meat"; also sometimes when cutting up the peppers to just cut off the bumps (longways) and leave the seeds.

Love the idea of using the peppers as serving bowls!  
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 27, 2004)

mmmmm.....  I'd place bets that the one with 4 humps is just larger than the one with e humps but I don't know for sure!  

I went to a pampered chef party one time and the consultant said to boil some water than pour it on the pizza stone to clean it - well, that would break it for sure!!!  So.... you can't always trust a PC consultant! LOL

BTW - I have about 16 stones so I love the stuff!!!

I've been searching this and so far can't find anything. I'm so curious I'll probably waste the rest of the evening looking for this! LOL


----------



## buckytom (Oct 27, 2004)

bactrian and dromdary peppers maybe?????????


----------



## marmalady (Oct 27, 2004)

LOL - I think I'm with the folks above - never heard of boy and girl peppers!  Maybe a case of 'too much info', lol. 

That having been said, if you're going to use a pepper for a container for dip or something, it makes sense to get one of the '4-humped' ones, as it will stand straighter on the plate and not tip over!


----------



## Audeo (Oct 27, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> bactrian and dromdary peppers maybe?????????



LOL!!!!  A three-cupper response there, Bucky!

I'm aware that eggplant have genders (thank you Alton Brown), but bell peppers?  Marmalady, I think your scenario on size is much more likely.

And they do make wonderful serving dishes, as do small pumpkins!  (I'm so cheap that I will rinse out the pepper bowls (when safe) and chop them up, then into the freezer they go!)


----------



## debthecook (Oct 28, 2004)

...Gee............


----------



## jennyema (Oct 28, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> I'm aware that eggplant have genders (thank you Alton Brown), but bell peppers?  Marmalady, I think your scenario on size is much more likely.




Actually neither eggplants nor peppers have genders.  

_"Male" and "female" eggplant is a case of unfortunate terminology. "Vegetables," such as eggplant, peppers, tomatoes, cucumbers and squash, are - botanically speaking - really fruits. The fruits themselves can't be considered "male or female." _

They are the product of s-e-x -- they themselves are genderless.

What people refer to as a "male" eggplant (for whatever reason) are eggplants with a smooth bottom and little or no indentation.  They usually have fewer seeds.  "Female" eggplants have an indentation on the botom and habe more seeds.

Calling them male and female is shorthand.  It doesn't mean the critters actually have a gender.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 28, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> wow, this gives a whole new meaning to pinching fruits and veggies to see if they're fresh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> look at the bumps on that pepper,  whooot whooo!
> 
> real peppers have curves...


----------



## debthecook (Oct 28, 2004)

So then that means if you got angry at a pepper and told it to go do something to themselves,...they would not be insulted.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 28, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Audeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha!  Thank you for that clarification, jennyama!  I do agree!!  (hmmm...think I was dozing through much of that episode!!!)


----------

